# Saturday 8/12 - Triggers and (Oh yeah ) More Triggers



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Headed out of the pass today to some surprisingly calmer seas and a break in all the pop up thunder. Headed out to the Greens Hole area and drifted then anchored up. Caught several legal trigger in the 14-18 inch range. Matter of fact they were the only thing eating our bait alive. In 110 foot of water there were hitting as soon as 15 feet. Left and also tried the Pete Tide, San Pablo, and Blackwater Rubble with little luck. I saw another boat catch a nice snapper and also one smaller AJ at the Pablo. 

Wish we could have kept some of those Triggerfish they seem out of control. Waves kicked up a bit mid afternoon and we called it a day. Lots of boats on the water though. Water especially closer in is still pretty dirty and plenty hot. I think I am gonna focus on some fall fishing next and hope for better. Maybe somebody else had some better luck today. Was good to be out there though and thankful for a break in the lightning.


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

Something needs to be done about the extreme overpopulation of triggerfish. We went to many spots yesterday and could not get a bait down to snappers or groupers due to triggerfish. They need to be thinned out like lionfish. What are the regulators thinking? PS. I came on here to post about the triggerfish problem when I saw your post.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

We stayed in closer and was able to get a limit of snaps but we too caught lots of triggers. We also chased the Bonita schools around. We were able to get the snaps chummed upto the surface which helped keep us away from the triggers which were about half way down to the bottom.


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

We could not get the snappers to come up. The triggers were so aggressive and high in the water column that the bait didn't get very far. We did end up catching a snapper limit, but many spots were just impossible to fish due to the triggers.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Same with us, Trigger eat up 30 dollars of bait and caught Big ones on live pinfish... way too many of them out there.. government really screwed up big this time ..


----------



## HRTCTLR (Jul 27, 2014)

Same here. Caught so many trigger, I thought about renaming the boat. Had several trigger measure 20+ inches. I jumped from spot to spot but couldn't get away from them.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Triggers are overfished and endangered.:whistling:


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Hopefully somebody in charge is paying attention to this. Opening Trigger for a few days is not going to resolve this. I have never seen them so bad. We need to go back to at least being able to keep 5 if not more in my opinion.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

on a perhaps positive note when triggers open, maybe they'll still be on those spots?

catch 'em up.


----------



## dobs (Sep 28, 2012)

Been diving and its Trigger after Trigger after Trigger. After a dive, dropped bait and guess what...Trigger after Trigger....

Keeping season soon


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

Season starts in state waters Sept 1-4 first 2 weekends in Sept and first 2 in Oct. check the FWC website


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

I saw that and am glad they are opening it. I will be surprised if its enough to put a dent in them. Next year they are talking about reducing the limit to 1. We will see. All I know is I have never seen them like that even on big baits.


----------

